# [SOLVED] SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted

## joser

Hi everyone,

I'm working on a MSI wind u210 (Ralink rt3090). When I get up 

my wireless card it through the following error

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
> 
> 

 

I try with the kernel drivers, the staging drivers and downloaded 

from the Ralink page without success. 

The weird thing is, some kernels before (until linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7), 

it works perfect with the Ralink drivers downloaded from their page.

Thanks!

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# iwconfig

# ifconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

# cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i kill

```

----------

## joser

The information you request me:

 *Quote:*   

> #iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  #ifconfig -a
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 40:61:86:15:23:00  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  #iwlist scan
> 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  #dmesg | tail
> 
> [    8.536764] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.5.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0
> 
> [   11.332822] bootmisc used greatest stack depth: 4080 bytes left
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  #cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep -i kill 
> 
> CONFIG_RFKILL=y
> 
> CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y
> ...

 

----------

## roarinelk

 *joser wrote:*   

> The information you request me:
> 
> [  635.448843] rt2860 0000:02:00.0: firmware file rt3090.bin request failed (-2)
> 
> [  635.448847] ERROR! NICLoadFirmware failed, Status[=0x00000001]
> ...

 

There's your problem: missing firmware blob.

----------

## joser

Yeah!, your right. I Realized some days ago about that. 

I founded in my /lib/firmware directory a file rt3090*.bin but it seems not to be working.

Today after reading your answer (from roarinelk) I went to /lib/firmware and rename a file

named rt2860.bin to rt3090.bin and seems to be working. 

I will test it during the day and go back to tell you if its working OK. 

Thank you.

----------

## joser

Thank you guys, I tested it for several days and it works perfect.

The post can be set as SOLVED.

----------

## d2_racing

Nice then  :Razz: 

----------

## solamour

I was having the exactly same problem, and "sys-kernel/linux-firmware" was the answer. Thanks.

Sad thing is, I did solve the problem after reading this post a long time ago, but a while later, I completely forgot what I did, so I had to do the same fumbling and search. I hope I don't forget this time.

__

sol

----------

